# little confused about my hyper



## joelie78 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm a 36 yr old female who has been diagnosed with a hyper functioning nodule. I don't have my lab numbers but I do have the results back from my 6 and 24 uptake scans which reads the following.

Six hr uptake calculated at 19% with a normal range of 8 to 20%
24-hr uptake calculated at 20% with normal range of 10 to 35%
The gland is diffusely enlarged with markedly heterogeneous consistent with a multinodular gland. A hyper functioning nodule is seen in the upper pole of the left lobe of the thyroid gland. This likely corresponds to the dominant 2.2 cm nodule in the superior pole of the left lobe of the thyroid gland.
Impression:
1. Radioactive iodine uptake is upper limits of normal.
2. Scan appearance reveals generalized thyromegaly and multinodular appearance consistent with multinodular goiter. Hyper functioning nodule.

I don't really understand all that. The endo Dr who I went and seen and ordered those tests went on a four month leave. So the clinic I go to says I'm subclinical hyper and since my levels were normal to do nothing. But without getting a opinion from the endo Dr herself I feel the clinic is wrong. I'm tired a lot mood swings, hair loss fast heart beat blood pressure issues dry skin panic attacks eyes hurt on and off I feel I lean towards graves. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## joelie78 (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh I also feel like I'm shaking inside. My thyroid is noticeably enlarged, and sometimes when I swallow certain things the food will slow down when it hits where the throid is. When I drink a lot of the times it feel like I get air pockets in my throat and it makes me burp a lot


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to ask for a copy of your lab results.

Please post test names, results and ranges.

Free T-4 and Free T-3, TSI and TPO are what you should be looking for Thyroglobulin Antibody.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did they say anything about a biopsy of that 2.2cm nodule? Usually with anything over 1cm, they biopsy. That's a pretty big nodule, I imagine it doesn't feel all that comfortable.


----------



## joelie78 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, the endo Dr who ordered the uptake scans mentioned about a biopsy but before any of my scans came back the endo Dr went on leave and won't be back until may I believe. I went to the hospital where I had all my stuff done and on their notes when I had an ultrasound on it they recommend a biopsy. But I go to a free clinic and she tried telling me that since my numbers were fine and the uptake scan was fine besides the hyper nodule to do nothing. Just keep an eye on it. I'm going tomorrow to the clinic to pick up a copy of my thyroid numbers. I have a feeling they don't know what their doing. She even said thyroid problems isn't in their area. I finally got on medicaid so I think I will go some place else. And as of yesterday I have a lump under my jaw line.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely find someone else to treat you! It sounds like this clinic has no idea what they are doing, esp. if the nodule is now visible to the naked eye.


----------



## joelie78 (Jan 18, 2015)

OK. Got my labs. Have several of them.
Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobin 40
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody <1.0

In October my 
T3 free 3.5
T3 free 1.2

In November my
Thyroid Stimulating Hormone <0.02

In September my
T4 1.08
T3 127

Don't understand any of it lol


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

We'll need the ranges for each of those labs. Different places use different ranges and it's hard to tell much about the results without them.


----------



## joelie78 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok.

Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobin 40 (0-139)

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody <1.0 (0.0-5.5) (These were done at a hospital)

In October

T3 3.5 (1.7-3.7)

T4 1.2 (0.8-2.2) (again performed at a hospital)

In November

Thyroid Stimulating Hormone <0.02 (0.47-4.68 (again performed at the hospital. Hospital notes that they were unable to perform a thyroid cascade. Please have the patient return for another draw. I never got another order)

In September

Free T4 1.08 (0.70-1.48)

T3 Total 127 (60-181)

TSH 0.09 (0.35-4.94) These were performed at the clinic

Is it possible to have Graves disease, but yet your numbers bounce around?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You might want to see if you can get an appointment with someone familiar with thyroid issues. Is the endo you saw part of a group practice? A hot nodule should be looked into and you are experiencing discomfort.


----------



## joelie78 (Jan 18, 2015)

How do I know if I have a hot or cold nodule? I have pictures of my uptake scan and ultrasound


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

A hot nodule is a hyper functioning nodule.


----------

